# Non sono abbastanza bello?



## duchevreuil

Buongiorno,

Dire di qualcuno che "non è abbastanza bello", in italiano, deve per forza riferirsi alla bellezza fisica o può anche significare che lo status sociale della persona in questione non è sufficiente? Per esempio:

_Quindi non mi presenti alle tue amiche? Non sono abbastanza bello?_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

duchevreuil said:


> deve per forza riferirsi alla bellezza fisica


Si.
Ci sono tante altre parole per esprimere concetti diversi, se uno volesse.


----------



## duchevreuil

Ho capito. Come si direbbe, allora, per esprimere l'idea che una certa persona non gode di abbstanza status per essere introdotto in un dato ambiente/contesto sociale?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

duchevreuil said:


> Ho capito. Come si direbbe, allora, per esprimere l'idea che una certa persona non gode di abbstanza status per essere introdotto in un dato ambiente/contesto sociale?


Dipende..
Non sono abbastanza ricco/famoso/importante/conosciuto/all'altezza?


----------



## duchevreuil

Paulfromitaly said:


> Dipende..
> Non sono abbastanza ricco/famoso/importante/conosciuto/all'altezza?



Mi sembra anche che spesso si parli della cosiddetta "gente che conta". Dubito però che si possa dire "non conto abbstanza?"... Non lo so, ma non mi suona molto bene.

Comunque. Prendiamo il figlio del muratore o dell'idrualico che s'innamora della figlia del medico o dell'avvocato. I due si frequentano, ma la ragazza esita a invitarlo a casa sua per presentarlo ai suoi. Il ragazzo ne sospetta i motivi e così un giorno chiede alla ragazza: "Perché non vuoi farmi conoscere i tuoi genitori? Non sono abbastanza..." ... sì, cosa? Forse in questo contesto ci vorebbe un'altra costruzione della frase, o magari un'altra espressione?


----------



## TheCrociato91

duchevreuil said:


> "non conto abbastanza?"



Non è che non si possa dire, grammaticalmente è giusta, ma a me personalmente suona un po' strana. Almeno io non la direi, magari altri sì; aspettiamo pareri. 
Ad ogni modo la domanda è del tutto comprensibile, ma mi verrebbe da chiedere: "Non conti rispetto a cosa?", o "In che senso non conti?". 



duchevreuil said:


> "Perché non vuoi farmi conoscere i tuoi genitori? Non sono abbastanza..." ... sì, cosa? Forse in questo contesto ci vorebbe un'altra costruzione della frase, o magari un'altra espressione?



Quelle suggeriteti da Paul nel posto #4 sono tutte adeguate e pertinenti a mio avviso.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao!
Un'aggiunta: 





duchevreuil said:


> "Perché non vuoi farmi conoscere i tuoi genitori? Non sono abbastanza...


 ... altolocato? / valido per loro?", "Mi ritengono forse {di poco conto? / uno da poco?}".


----------



## duchevreuil

TheCrociato91 said:


> Non è che non si possa dire, grammaticalmente è giusta, ma a me personalmente suona un po' strana. Almeno io non la direi, magari altri sì; aspettiamo pareri.
> Ad ogni modo la domanda è del tutto comprensibile, ma mi verrebbe da chiedere: "Non conti rispetto a cosa?", o "In che senso non conti?".



Appunto, sono d'accordo che come domanda sembra che ci manchi qualcosa...





> Quelle suggeriteti da Paul nel posto #4 sono tutte adeguate e pertinenti a mio avviso.



Infatti, quello che mi ha fatto sorgere la domanda è che nella lingua svedese di solito si usa una sola parola (che in italiano corrisponde a "bello") per esprimere l'idea che una persona non c'entra in un dato contesto sociale. Mentre in italiano dipende dal contesto.





dragonseven said:


> Ciao!
> Un'aggiunta:  ... altolocato? / valido per loro?", "Mi ritengono forse {di poco conto? / uno da poco?}".



Grazie! Io avrei detto "...perché sarei uno di poco conto?" o magari "...perché forse sono uno da poco?".


----------



## bearded

duchevreuil said:


> Ho capito. Come si direbbe, allora, per esprimere l'idea che una certa persona non gode di abbstanza status per essere introdotto in un dato ambiente/contesto sociale?


Parlando di ambiente/contesto sociale io chiederei: _Forse non sono abbastanza distinto?  _'Distinto' equivale a raffinato, e si riferisce quindi al comportamento, alla cultura, alla pronuncia, ecc.. più che alla disponibilità di denaro o alla posizione lavorativa. Il mio suggerimento vale pertanto solo con questa limitazione di significato.


----------



## duchevreuil

bearded said:


> Parlando di ambiente/contesto sociale io chiederei: _Forse non sono abbastanza distinto?  _'Distinto' equivale a raffinato, e si riferisce quindi al comportamento, alla cultura, alla pronuncia, ecc.. più che alla disponibilità di denaro o alla posizione lavorativa. Il mio suggerimento vale pertanto solo con questa limitazione di significato.



Sì, appunto! Era proprio questo l'aspetto della cosa che avevo in mente.

Grazie e grazie anche a voi altri che avete risposto.


----------



## duchevreuil

bearded said:


> Parlando di ambiente/contesto sociale io chiederei: _Forse non sono abbastanza distinto?  _'Distinto' equivale a raffinato, e si riferisce quindi al comportamento, alla cultura, alla pronuncia, ecc.. più che alla disponibilità di denaro o alla posizione lavorativa. Il mio suggerimento vale pertanto solo con questa limitazione di significato.



Una cosa. Ho scoperto che si può dire di qualcuno che "lui/lei è sempre molto di classe", quindi magari si potrebbe anche dire _forse non sono abbastanza di classe_? Come suona?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Duch.

Male. Per dire “di classe”, come locuzione, o hai classe, o non l'hai. Quindi, per me, «abbastanza di classe» ha poco senso.


duchevreuil said:


> "lui/lei è sempre molto di classe"


Io, invece, direi «lui/lei è sempre molto elegante/raffinato», «... veste con classe», «... ha sempre molta classe».
Se proprio dovessi, direi: «... forse non sono abbastanza qualificato/all'altezza?».
Per adoperare il termine "classe", magari direi: «... forse credono che io non abbia una classe sufficiente/adeguata (ai loro criterî)». Anche cosí: «... forse non ho abbastanza classe (ai loro occhi)?», «... forse non mi ritengono (una persona, un uomo) “di classe”?».
Come ti disse anche Paulfromitaly, ci sono molti termini in italiano per concettualizzare il tuo pensiero: ceto, raffinato, elegante, stile, fine ecc. Esistono anche i contrarî: rozzo, cafone, disordinato, impresentabile, volgare, goffo, modesto, mediocre, ignorante ecc., perlopiú accompagnati da «troppo» nel tuo contesto. Ognuno, compresi quelli indicati nei precedenti messaggi, ha le sue particolarità che li differenzia dagli altri.
Dipende sempre da ciò che realmente vuoi dire o, in questo caso, sapere.

Ma questo è il mio parere personale.


----------



## duchevreuil

Ok, ho capito. Il problema è che il campo semantico della parola svedese che mi ha fatto sorgere il quesito di un possibile equivalente italiano è molto vasto, quindi tradurlo bene diventa difficile e proprio come dite voi dipenderà molto dal contesto.

Credevo che "qualificato" c'entrasse solo con la competenza professionale di una persona, invece si vede che può anche avere il significato di "distinto". E non sapevo neanche che fosse possibile dire semplicemente "non sono abbastanza all'altezza", credevo ci volesse sempre il complemento di specificazione ("non essere all'altezza di..."). Interessante.

Mi è venuta in mente un'altra parola che in molti casi credo esprima bene il significato concettuale della parola svedese cui penso: *signorile*. Essa può riferirsi all'educazione o alle maniere di una persona, ma anche al quartiere in cui abita, ecc.

Quindi ti ringrazio, Dragonseven, per una risposta molto signorile!


----------



## Pugnator

duchevreuil said:


> Ok, ho capito. Il problema è che il campo semantico della parola svedese che mi ha fatto sorgere il quesito di un possibile equivalente italiano è molto vasto, quindi tradurlo bene diventa difficile e proprio come dite voi dipenderà molto dal contesto.


Anche in Italiano spesso il termine bello va oltre l'aspetto fisico, a volte i differenti ambiti sono differenziati dalla posizione. Per spiegarmi meglio, una persona bella è una persona con un piacevole aspetto fisico, mentre invece una bella persona è una persona che, a prescindere dall'aspetto fisico che può essere piacevole o meno, è ben disposta d'animo e di carattere. Stessa cosa, in questo caso, per l'aggettivo brutto: una persona brutta è brutta fisicamente, mentre una brutta persona ha un animo meschino,malvagio oppure semplicemente spiacevole ed il tutto non dipende dall'aspetto fisico. A mio avviso è un errore considerare bello legato solamente alla bellezza fisica, infatti è utilizzato spesso collo stesso valore di buono(Nelle frasi seguenti ho posto prima l'aggettivo solamente per dargli maggior risalto e per farlo "suonare meglio" ma si può pure posticipare): bel tempo/buon tempo(Attenzione: in questo caso buon tempo è raramente utilizzato col significato di tempo sereno),bel discorso/buon discorso, bel gesto/buon gesto,avere una buona cera/bella cera(qua l'aggettivo deve esser per forza anteposto al nome) e così via.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> forse non ho abbastanza classe (ai loro occhi)


Questo è un buon suggerimento, ed è anche un'espressione ''idiomatica''.


----------



## giginho

Non so voi, ma per me sarebbe sufficiente dire:

Perché non mi inviti a conoscere i tuoi? Non sono abbastanza / non valgo abbastanza per la tua famiglia?

Mi sembra assolutamente naturale, si adatta a tutti i contesti ed evitiamo di impazzire a trovare la parola giusta per un determinato contesto.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Giginho!

A me non sembra naturale. 
"Abbastanza" cosa? Davvero {tu diresti/dalle tue parti si direbbe} «Non sono abbastanza per le tue amiche?»?


----------



## giginho

Ciao Dragon,

In effetti io non lo direi perché io sono sempre abbastanza per tutte le amiche  (scherzo, ovviamente), ma l'ho sentito spesso dire, anche in televisione nel doppiaggio di vari film.

Ora faccio una ricerca su google.

Quell'  "abbastanza" indicherebbe non valgo abbastanza, non sono all'altezza della tua famiglia/amiche.

EDIT: google per "non sono abbastanza per lui" mi dà oltre 3.700.000 risultati


----------



## dragonseven

Ahahah, simpatico come sempre 

Capisco il senso per entrare in o essere presentato alla famiglia. Invece non lo capisco quando lo scopo è quello di essere presentato alle amiche / agli amici / alla compagnia.
Per questo ho espresso il mio disappunto.


----------



## giginho

Beh, Dragon, dal mio punto di vista è la stessa cosa.

Magari per la famiglia di lei io non sono "abbastanza", dove con abbastanza si sottintende abbastanza serio/posato/educato/raffinato/ricco/altolocato.

Magari per le amiche di lei io non sono "abbasatanza", dove con abbastanza si sottintende abbastanza hipster/alla moda/ricco/curato/con la macchina figa e dio solo sa quante altre cavolate.

Immagina di essere un maledetto batterista heavy metal con i jeans strappati e i capelli lunghi ed esci con una specie di Barbie le cui amiche ascoltano musichette latineggianti ed escono solo con gente con i baffoni e i jeans con i risvoltini d'ordinanza come la moda impone. La tua Barbie non ti vuole presentare ai suoi amici, e tu le dici: "ma cara, perché non mi presenti ai tuoi amici? Solo perché sono un maledetto batterista heavy metal coi capelli lunghi e i jeans strappati? solo perché ho una caffettiera con le ruote al posto dell'auto? cos'è, forse non sono abbastanza per i tuoi amici?" (oddio, un batterista metal che dice una roba del genere non me lo vedo molto, ma era per rendere l'idea)


----------



## dragonseven

Chiarissimo!

Per me, invece, non è la stessa cosa. Forse sarà anche perché non ho mai sentito nessuno dirlo in quel contesto.

Nella mia ricerca su G****e (per la stessa frase che hai virgolettato nel tuo "EDIT" precedente) riscontro meno di ventimila risultati, e non quasi quattro milioni.


----------



## King Crimson

duchevreuil said:


> Il problema è che *il campo semantico della parola svedese *che mi ha fatto sorgere il quesito di un possibile equivalente italiano *è molto vasto*



Secondo me il problema è proprio questo. A meno che non restringiamo questo campo una proposta vale l'altra (e il numero di proposte avanzate in questa discussione lo dimostra).


----------



## duchevreuil

Interessante questa discussione, ho imparato molto leggendo le vostre risposte. Grazie a tutti!


----------

